# Best Homemade Tools >  I like to do bench grinders

## h7eh7e

I like to do bench grinders.
Here such were made.

----------

Beserkleyboy (Jul 11, 2018),

HobieDave (Apr 3, 2020),

Jon (Jun 10, 2017),

LMMasterMariner (Jun 12, 2017),

Marine2171 (Mar 6, 2018),

mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2018),

Okapi (Jun 10, 2017),

old_toolmaker (Mar 17, 2018),

Paul Jones (Jun 14, 2017),

PJs (Mar 7, 2018),

ranald (Nov 23, 2018),

rlm98253 (Mar 6, 2018),

Seedtick (Jun 10, 2017),

stainless stål (Jun 29, 2017)

----------


## h7eh7e

Here such still has been made.

----------

Marine2171 (Mar 6, 2018),

philipUsesWood&Brass (Jul 11, 2018),

PJs (Mar 7, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation

----------

Marine2171 (Mar 6, 2018),

mwmkravchenko (Jul 11, 2018),

philipUsesWood&Brass (Jul 11, 2018),

rlm98253 (Mar 6, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation.

----------

Marine2171 (Mar 6, 2018),

old_toolmaker (Jul 19, 2018),

rlm98253 (Mar 6, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e



----------

Marine2171 (Mar 6, 2018),

PJs (Mar 7, 2018),

rlm98253 (Mar 6, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e

ELKO-175.
And this is my work
I made almost a copy of only 200 mm stones.

----------

Marine2171 (Mar 6, 2018),

rlm98253 (Mar 6, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e

I will show a few pictures of how I did it.

----------

Marine2171 (Mar 6, 2018),

rlm98253 (Mar 6, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e

And this is the electric motors that I bought for the manufacture of this sharpener.
These electric motors stood on a pump at a gas station.

These electric motors are 3 phases 380 volts.
I have assembled here such scheme of work of the electric motor from a network of 220 volt.

----------

Marine2171 (Mar 6, 2018),

Paul Jones (Jun 14, 2017),

PJs (Jul 15, 2018),

ranald (Feb 25, 2019),

rlm98253 (Mar 6, 2018),

tooly (Feb 20, 2019)

----------


## Okapi

Hi h7
A good job with big sized pictures and a lot of explanations, well done!!!
Have a nice day.
Pierre

----------


## h7eh7e

Thanks Okapi.
There are still interesting constructions.
Next in the subject I will show.

----------


## h7eh7e

Here is one more of my work Bench Grinder .

----------


## h7eh7e

This electric motor is made to work in a 380 volt network with a connection to the star.
I disassembled it and brought out three more wires to connect to a triangle for operation from the 2209-volt network.
Here in the pictures I think that everything is clear. In what order I did.

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation.

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation.
Protection of stone

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation.
That's how it looks painted with a primer.

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation.
Stone supports.

----------

PJs (Jul 15, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 23, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation.
Coloring Bench Grinder

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation.
Electrics
The scheme of starting the electric motor from the network 220 volts.

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Jul 11, 2018),

PJs (Jul 15, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation.
Machine supports.

----------

Paul Jones (Jun 14, 2017)

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation.
Bench Grinder Final _

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Jul 11, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e

Here you can see the final video of the machine.

----------

PJs (Jul 15, 2018),

rendoman (Jun 14, 2017)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

Very nice grinders. Really industrial machines.

I like the one below. It reminds me of a retro 1950's robot.

----------


## Jon

Agreed Loose Ctrl; the anthropomorphism is _uncanny_.

Also note the similarity in the tool building styles between h7eh7e and our other Ukraine-based tool builder, Vyacheslav.Nevolya.

h7eh7e - you might also be interested in some of the belt sander conversions that our members have built from bench grinders. Some examples:

Twin Belt Sander by Carlos B
Dual Belt Grinder by garycullen
Belt Sander by naughtyboy

----------


## h7eh7e

Loose Ctrl 
Quite possible.
I was born in 1955.
Now in work one more interesting design.
About her photo I'll show when I'm ready.

Here's another topic in the pro drill.
This is also my job.

----------


## h7eh7e

Jon 
Thanks see their work

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> Loose Ctrl 
> Quite possible.
> I was born in 1955.
> Now in work one more interesting design.
> About her photo I'll show when I'm ready.
> 
> Here's another topic in the pro drill.
> This is also my job.



Very nice.

----------


## Toolmaker51

[QUOTE=h7eh7e;94370]Continuation. Electrics The scheme of starting the electric motor from the network 220 volts.
[QUOTE]

How incredible is this? HMT.net worldwide. A foreign alphabet and spelling of terms, yet perfectly universal symbols! Not to mention exemplary work.

----------


## h7eh7e

I use the GUGLE translator.
As he betrayed so I write.
Here is his screen

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jun 14, 2017)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Bench Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bench Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
bench grinder

----------


## h7eh7e

Thanks DIYer.

----------


## h7eh7e

I began to do this.

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation of the photo.

----------


## h7eh7e

Complementary

----------


## Loose Ctrl

That motor case looks very strong. Is the electrical voltage 220 volts where you live? In the US we have 120 volts for most of our electrical needs and very little 220 volts for home use. It would be nice if our country went to an all 220 volts systems. When I was an industrial mechanic, I worked mainly on 220 volts and 440 three phase voltage. I prefer 220 volts.

----------


## h7eh7e

I live in Ukraine in the city of Krivoi Rog.
We have a domestic voltage of 220 volts one phase.
In production in the industry, mainly 380 volts, three phases.
This is an industrial electric motor.
I will connect it to the 220 volts network at the bottom of the phase through the capacitor.

----------

Loose Ctrl (Jun 29, 2017),

PJs (Mar 7, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e

This electric motor.

----------

Loose Ctrl (Jun 29, 2017)

----------


## h7eh7e

Continuation and final.

----------

Loose Ctrl (Jul 15, 2017),

PJs (Jul 15, 2018)

----------


## h7eh7e

Filmed a video about the machine.

----------

AlexD (Jul 21, 2017),

Jon (Jul 15, 2017)

----------


## smokedog

Not to be the voltage police but as an Industrial Electrical/Millwright contractor for over 30 years and an engineer and even holding an Electrical contractors license since 1980 I will tell you there has been no nominal 220 volt systems in the US for over 50 years. - The typical nominal voltages are 120 240 277 480 and 575 (even stated as such in the NEC.) On very large motors like in Steel mills it is not uncommon to run them at 4160 volts BTW. 

And for the record, those are the voltages you will almost NEVER see on a voltmeter. When you put a true RMS meter on a 240 volt line it will read anywhere from 210 or less up to over 250 volts, Things like 241.34 are what you are going to get but I don't think I saw 240.000 twice in the last 40 years of sticking probes onto lugs. 

Again not bustin' anybodies chops and I don't know why, but it's like fingernails on the blackboard when somebody says "220" in the USA. Overseas it's a different story but here is the NEC Noninals.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 23, 2018)

----------


## McDesign

"two-twenty, two-twenty-one, whatever it takes . . ."




Forrest

----------

PJs (Mar 7, 2018)

----------


## Loose Ctrl

H7eh7e Is in Ukraine. So may be different there.

----------


## rick9345

and the rain in Spain falls mainly on the plane?plain?

----------


## h7eh7e

In Ukraine, the industrial voltage of 380 volts is three phases.
I have one phase in the house of 220 volts.

----------


## h7eh7e

I have a 240-volt DC electric motor on the metal lathe.

----------

PJs (Mar 7, 2018)

----------


## Z2V

How are you getting the 240 volt D.C. for the lathe? 
You do outstanding work, very impressive.

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> How are you getting the 240 volt D.C. for the lathe? 
> You do outstanding work, very impressive.



Oh I just read DC no AC.

----------


## allenz

Great idea. It gives me a new Idea. Thanks
allenz

----------


## old_toolmaker

h7eh7e,

Beautiful Work!

----------


## philipUsesWood&Brass

A great Re-Use of Surplus Motors. Going from 3 Phase to Single Phase power IS VERY Good!

philip

----------


## arivel

do you sell them?

----------


## Toolmaker51

Very little merchandise is sold here on HMT.net A lot of members sell plans for different projects, I don't recall saws, there probably are belt, well as wheel grinders. Also plenty are posted, giving deep insight to design considerations. A large percentage are built on the fly, with scavenged components; nobody expects you to make your own ball bearings...

----------


## Toolmaker51

My appreciation of work by h7eh7e and Vyacheslav Nevolya is their methodical fabrication process. Reminds one how sketching is introduced, whatever final shape is, that is composed of simple geometric forms. They are using readily available material to build what normally are castings. I'm envious regarding extended shafts most of all.
For some reason, commercial bench grinders have too little space between wheel to motor case. Personally, most off-hand grinding is form tools for lathe or flycutters, especially radius cutters. After minimal wear to wheels, rotating a left hand bit gets impeded by motor bell.
Is it just me?

----------

ranald (Apr 3, 2020)

----------


## ranald

> And this is the electric motors that I bought for the manufacture of this sharpener.
> These electric motors stood on a pump at a gas station.Attachment 18346
> 
> These electric motors are 3 phases 380 volts.
> I have assembled here such scheme of work of the electric motor from a network of 220 volt.
> Attachment 18347Attachment 18348Attachment 18349Attachment 18350



those are not washing machine motors they are serious.

----------


## h7eh7e

I will show a few machines that were made by me.

----------

ranald (Apr 3, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------

mwmkravchenko (Apr 12, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------

mwmkravchenko (Apr 12, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------

mwmkravchenko (Apr 12, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------

mwmkravchenko (Apr 12, 2020),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 10, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued

----------


## h7eh7e

Manufacture Disk Sander 180 мм

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued

----------


## h7eh7e

To be continued.

----------


## ranald

I need a switch cover about the size of that one. I emailed Clarke in UK, a year back, but just got innuendo: wonder if they are budding politicians

----------


## h7eh7e

ranald 
Please tell me what do you mean.

----------


## ranald

Hi h7eh7e,
I have a small Clarke CBS1-5 linisher that has had little use (I had a home made 2 inch one that didn't track well as I should have made the frame from steel RHS or Australian hardwood but instead I made from clear quality pine back in 70s: the old washing machine motor worked fine for that application. I threw it out reluctantly, and now regrettably, when I got the Clarke. The little Clarke machine has a plastic rubber like cover as seen in the pic and it is held in place by a yellow plastic frame with 4 tabs however some sort of fatigue affected the hold down tabs which broke.
Unfortunately here in Aus all electrical work must be performed by a Licenced electrician or technician the cost of which would be more than the unit is worth. I had hoped to get a replacement.
Actually I will try to call them by telephone when I get my broken landline service going. (Our service provider leaves a bit to be desired.) We don't have mob service.
I've enclosed a pic for reference.

As I have been culling while trying to sell our property (had some trying times here since listing last year, with fires then floods & now the Wuhan 400) so haven't been on line much or making anything that needs most of my machinery/power tools/ hand tools.

Cheers & keep up your excellent/useful work

----------


## McDesign

Do you mean that an electrician would even have to do any wiring on a portable grinder you're using in your home?

I hope I'm missing something!

Forrest

----------


## h7eh7e

If the button does not work, buy a new one. You can put something else. You can put a toggle switch. This is not hard to do. It your button has fallen apart or that does not work on electricity.

----------


## ranald

> Do you mean that an electrician would even have to do any wiring on a portable grinder you're using in your home?
> 
> I hope I'm missing something!
> 
> Forrest



Everything Absolute everything with mains power viz 240volt has to be done by a licenced electrician. Portable or fixed. Even Op shops will not accept donations of say a kitchen blender, angle grinder or sewing machine if they don't have an electrician who will donate time to check & pass & stamp. Businesses are supposed to have all corded power items inspected at reg intervals. I finally sorted out a correct phone number for UK parts place and ordered a new switch (I will fit so don't tell anyone) . Actually I dont need to install a new one there is nothing wrong with the switch just the cheap crappy plastic lugs that hold it on the body. I'll probably make a metal copy before installation. Both green & red buttons have springs so it is extremely difficult/dangerous to hold the lot together with one hand while operating the linishing with the other. Of course the postage is like that from the US ie greater than the price of the item. At one time I had considered being an Aus distributor for a US item and a UK unit but the postage/shipping made it uneconomic.

----------


## ranald

Hi & thanks h7eh7e,
I think my post (#81) reply to McDesign answers that.I could not find any switches the same here in this country & wiring looks too short for a L plate adjacent to original point. The new switch posted is 1/2 the machine price. LOL.

----------


## McDesign

Just - wow.

Nanny state sadness.

Forrest in Atlanta

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Bench Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bench Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
bench grinder

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Bench Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bench Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
bench grinder

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Bench and Disc Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bench and Disc Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
grinder, bench grinder, disc

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Disc Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Disc Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
grinder, disc

----------


## h7eh7e

There are such buttons. I put them on my machines.
Attachment 34561Attachment 34562Attachment 34561Attachment 34562

----------


## h7eh7e



----------

ranald (Apr 18, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

Today I will show the machine. 1100 Wat.

----------

Home-PC (Jun 3, 2020),

n9dug (Jun 2, 2020),

Okapi (Jun 1, 2020),

old_toolmaker (May 31, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (May 31, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

Today I will show the machine. 1100 Wat.

----------

Paul Jones (Jul 8, 2020)

----------


## old_toolmaker

Nice looking grinder!

----------


## Toolmaker51

snipped;



> Today I will show the machine. 1100 Wat.



Fine machine to be sure. Design, adjustments and mounting methods of his tool rests set these apart most of all. 

Been too long since commercial machines had decent reference surfaces. Oh, I don't know, that too much to expect? Imagine, a dependable place on which to place an item? Call them to suggest or complain though....."calls are monitored to insure positive quality customer experience".
How about negative experience when I botch a boring bar or threading bit? When are the operators 'Standing by' then?

----------


## h7eh7e



----------


## h7eh7e



----------


## h7eh7e

That's how I remade this machine Einhell TC-BG 200 exclusive 88 _

----------


## Toolmaker51

h7eh7he;
Your grinders should be industry models of companies wanting to break into the market. Sturdy, smooo-ooth running, and proper tool rests. As users, that's intuitive, yet beyond some companies. I sure cannot explain why, past accountants and clever marketing departments, and huge profits on import junk...
Before OSHA [which translates to "We sit behind desks, write directives to shield owners from ineptness and collect fines protecting YOU; and no we've never run that machine before, what's it called?", every shop had powerful grinders and even more powerful sanders, mostly Hammond and Porter-Cable. Possibly, some of those had 120" [304cm] belts over 12" [30mm] wheels. You could burn a big radius or polish just by varying the pressure. Those long belts were rather expensive, but stayed cool and lasted a long time. 
Right after you posted earlier machines, and not finding any of the good old commercial models, I determined to follow your lead and build ground up. I have seen recently, long shaft buffers that don't have long end bells to support belt tension. Seeing your work, makes that less intimidating to fabricate.

----------


## diyfixman

Wow I just love it !!

----------


## h7eh7e

still new work.

----------


## h7eh7e

A video of this machine is in operation.

----------

Okapi (Jul 7, 2020),

old_toolmaker (Jul 7, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 7, 2020)

----------


## old_toolmaker

You do very nice work. You have inspired me!

----------

Paul Jones (Jul 8, 2020)

----------


## Toolmaker51

I love the camera glance, around 3:20 in after setting coin on wheelguard "Go ahead, try to build one better". 
Pretty good with rotating equipment, but confident it would take me a couple tries...

----------

old_toolmaker (Jul 8, 2020),

Paul Jones (Jul 8, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

old_toolmaker
Good luck to you.

----------

old_toolmaker (Jul 8, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

I make a machine based on this engine.

----------


## old_toolmaker

Thank you very much!

----------


## h7eh7e

Photo of the work done.

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos.

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos.

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos.
Electrician connecting to the 220 volt network.

----------


## h7eh7e

Photo of the work done.

----------

old_toolmaker (Jul 19, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 19, 2020)

----------


## h7eh7e

Video with the master.

----------


## old_toolmaker

h7eh7e,
Nice pictures of your work!

----------


## h7eh7e

Friends today I will show you another machine.

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

Please watch the VIDEO.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Bench Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bench Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
bench grinder

----------


## h7eh7e

Friends today I'm starting to show a photo of another machine.

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos
Attachment 37004Attachment 37005Attachment 37006Attachment 37004Attachment 37005Attachment 37006

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e



----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photo of the electrician.

----------


## h7eh7e

more photo of the electrician.

----------


## h7eh7e

the electrician

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

Video with the author of this machine.

----------


## h7eh7e

Seasoning Mayonnaise for metal cutting is better than machine oil. Checked and highly recommended.

----------


## h7eh7e



----------

Home-PC (Nov 13, 2020)

----------


## jatt

Think I will pass - recon it would attract the rodents in my shop. 

Cant even use Lanolin on my exposed metal surfaces around here for the same reason

----------


## h7eh7e

Good afternoon everyone. Here I also made such a machine. I present it to you.

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo

----------


## h7eh7e

Please watch the video.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Bench Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bench Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
bench grinder

----------


## h7eh7e

Good afternoon, master. Please see my new job.
electric motor 1500 watts. 2900 rpm. Stones 200 mm.

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

Please watch the video.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Apr 7, 2021)

----------


## h7eh7e

Good afternoon everyone. I'll show you one more machine.

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

Please watch the video.

----------

Home-PC (May 24, 2021),

Jon (May 22, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (May 31, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Disc Sander to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Disc Sander
 by h7eh7e

tags:
disc sander

----------


## h7eh7e

Good day everyone. 
Today I will show a new work. This is a grinding machine for two 200 mm discs.

----------


## h7eh7e

Made a shaft on the other side of the motor.

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

electrical part of the machine.


working condenser 30 microfarads 300 volts.


start condenser 80 microfrads.

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos

----------


## h7eh7e

more photos



Brand Nestor Makhno.

----------


## h7eh7e

please see the video of the machine.

----------

Andyt (Jul 1, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Dual Sided Bench Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Dual Sided Bench Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
bench grinder

----------


## h7eh7e

Good day everyone. Today I will show you one of my new works.

----------


## h7eh7e

photo in detail.

----------

asterix (May 31, 2022)

----------


## h7eh7e

photo in detail.

----------

asterix (May 31, 2022)

----------


## h7eh7e

photo in detail.

----------

asterix (May 31, 2022)

----------


## h7eh7e

photo in detail.

----------

asterix (May 31, 2022)

----------


## h7eh7e

photo in detail. electrician.

----------


## h7eh7e

Watch the video of the machine from the author.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Bench Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bench Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
bench grinder

----------


## h7eh7e

Good day everyone. As usual, today I will introduce you to another machine. This machine is similar to the one that was before. There are some differences.
Motor power 750 watts.

----------


## h7eh7e

And now the photo in order.

----------


## h7eh7e

The pictures that I put in posts 176-182 have some kind of problem. Probably no one sees them. If I can't fix it, I'll post the pictures again. In the meantime, please watch the video of this machine

----------


## h7eh7e

I'm posting a photo of the machine. these are the photos of which are not visible in the post 176-182.

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo 
Abrasive stone attached to a metal disc
glue liquid nails.

----------


## h7eh7e

other photos

----------


## h7eh7e

other photos

----------


## h7eh7e

other photos
electrician

----------


## h7eh7e

other photos
electrician

----------


## Toolmaker51

Always impressed by the variety, which I'm guessing hangs on motor you find; single or double end. Most (all?) are footed, so making one left handed like this considers rotation. The double ended with extended shafts, still favorite, being so well balanced to run vibration free. That's serious craftsmanship.

----------


## h7eh7e

Thank you.
I don’t always have electric motors with shafts on two sides. As a rule, if there is no way to extend the shaft, then I add it. We weld it with electrodes of brand 13-55 LB52U
Then on a lathe I make it to the size I need. Soon there will be a machine for a diamond cup.
When I do it, I'll post a photo of it here on the forum.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Thank you.
> I don’t always have electric motors with shafts on two sides. As a rule, if there is no way to extend the shaft, then I add it. We weld it with electrodes of brand 13-55 LB52U
> Then on a lathe I make it to the size I need. Soon there will be a machine for a diamond cup.
> When I do it, I'll post a photo of it here on the forum.



That 13-55 LB52U prompted me to go look. It's in the carbonaceous low alloy range, sounds ideal for motor shafting. also found a 24 page PDF on unfamiliar rod designations at https://www.kobelco.co.jp/english/we...nd_edition.pdf

Cup wheels are my most frequent consumables, grinding wise. That will be interesting. I'm set up to re-sharp ends and flutes of straight, tapered & ball end cutters, having one dedicated to a single operation would be advantageous.

----------


## h7eh7e

This is a machine that I make for one person.

----------

old_toolmaker (Sep 1, 2022)

----------


## h7eh7e

such a diamond cup will stand on one side

----------

old_toolmaker (Sep 1, 2022)

----------


## old_toolmaker

What do you mean when you say such a wheel will stand on its side? No offense intended, but a little confused by that statement.

----------


## h7eh7e

I meant that on one side of the electric motor there will be a diamond cup and on the other side a grinding disc. How it will look look at the photo.

----------

black joke19 (Sep 3, 2022)

----------


## hemmjo

1. I just found this thread. This is a wonderful example of how good the world could be if just us regular people could get together and cut out all of the politicians!!!!!

1. Я просто знайшов цю нитку. Це чудовий приклад того, наскільки хорошим міг би бути світ, якби тільки ми, звичайні люди, могли зібратися разом і вирізати всіх політиків!!!!!

1. yo prosto znaishov tsiu nitku. tse chudovy priklad togo, naskilki khoroshim mig bee booty sveat, yakbi tilky mee, zvicajni ludi, mogley zibratissa razom i virisati vsikh politikiv!!!!!

2. I have been wanting a grinder with a cupped wheel for a long time. My reading has made me wonder if CBN wheel would be better for my needs than diamond.

2. Я давно хочу болгарку з чашоподібним колесом. Моє читання змусило мене задуматися, чи буде колесо CBN кращим для моїх потреб, ніж алмаз.

2. yo davno khochu bulgarku z chashopodibnim colesom. moye chitannya zmusilo mene zadumatis, chee bouday colleso CBN krashchim dlia moich potreb, nizh almaz.

3. It took me some time to look through all 19 pages of this thread. One thing that caught my eye was gluing a regular grinding wheel to a disk so you can grind on the flat side of the wheel. Did this work well? I would worry about doing that, but I like that idea.

3. Мені знадобився деякий час, щоб переглянути всі 19 сторінок цієї теми. Одна річ, яка потрапила мені на очі, - це приклеювання звичайного шліфувального круга до диска, щоб ви могли шліфувати на плоскій стороні колеса. Чи добре це спрацювало? Я б турбувався про це, але мені подобається ця ідея.

3. meni znadobivsja deyakiy chas, schob pereglanuti vsi 19 storinok tsiei theme. odna rich, yaka potrapila meni nah oci, - tse prikleyuvannya zvichaynogo shlifuvalnogo kruga do disc, schob vi mogley slifuvati nah plosky storoni coles. chee dobre tse spratsuvalo? yo b turbuvavsa pro tse, ale meni podobayetsya tse idea.

4. It is good to see you are able to continue with your work during these difficult times. God be with you!!

4. Мені приємно бачити, що ви можете продовжувати свою роботу в ці важкі часи. Боже, з тобою!!

4. meni priyemno bachiti, shcho vi mozheteh prodovzhuvati svoyu robotu vie this vazhki chasi. boze, z toboy!!

5. Glory to Ukraine!

5. Слава Україні!

5. slava ukrainian!

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Bench Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bench Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
bench grinder

----------


## h7eh7e

hemmjo 
Дякую Вам за щіристь та пітримку Украіни.
Що до того як тримается камінь на жидкіх цвяхах то будте впевнені .Тримается духе добре. До речі це не перша моя така конструкція з клеем жидкі цвяхи.
Едине треба брати той клей де найбільша вага витримки склееної поверхні. Рекомендую той де 50 кілограмів на сантиметр. Ще скажу що і сам камінь клеітся до металевого диска. Як правило металевий диск трохи меньший за камін.Діаметер диска у 120 меліметрів. раніше робив на 150 але практика показала що 120 мм диска достатьн'.

----------


## h7eh7e

friends I want to continue the report on the work done.
I'll show you a photo next.

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo

----------


## h7eh7e

one more photo

----------


## h7eh7e

and as always, the author of this machine will show a video review and work.
Look friends please.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks h7eh7e! We've added your Bench Grinder to our Grinding category,
as well as to your builder page: h7eh7e's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Bench Grinder
 by h7eh7e

tags:
bench grinder

----------

